
Lucky trig identity  - wglb
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/11/09/lucky-trig-identity/
======
johndcook
As someone pointed out in the comments, this identity is analogous to reducing
16/64 to 1/4 by cancelling out the 6's.

